# Serielle Schnittstelle abhören



## Anonymous (24 März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein Programm mit dem ich den Datenverkehr über die seriellen Schnittstellen mitschreiben kann. Vorzugsweise GPL oder ähnliche Lizenz. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung?

Gruß
Günter


----------



## hg (25 März 2004)

Hallo Günter,
veruchs mal hier http://www.bnbt.de/~tr1406/FunktionSS21.htm#_Toc32074553

mfg
hg


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

danke sehr, das sieht gut aus.

Günter


----------



## HaSchi (5 April 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin der Schuldige der das Programm erstellt hat.
Mich würde interessieren, wer das Programm schon ausprobiert hat und
wie das Ergebnis war?

Danke 

Harald :?:


----------



## renegomoll (7 Mai 2004)

HaSchi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich bin der Schuldige der das Programm erstellt hat.
> Mich würde interessieren, wer das Programm schon ausprobiert hat und
> wie das Ergebnis war?
> ...




Hi. 

Ich würde Dein Schnittstellenprogramm gerne einmal ausprobieren. 

Meine EMail: gomollrene@gmx.de
oder            design@kgw-schwerin.de

Danke!

MFG René


----------



## PeterEF (7 Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab mit großem Interesse mal die Anleitung gelesen und hätte auch eine Einsatzmöglichkeit für das Programm (Anbindung einer Wetterstation an WAGO-SPS über RS232 funktioniert nicht richtig). Leider ist auf der Homepage keine EMailadresse zu finden?
Darum: über eine Zusendung würde ic mich sehr freuen, ich schreib auch einen Erfahrungsbericht!

Dankeschön und schönes Wochenende, Peter.


----------



## Runtime (16 Oktober 2004)

Am besten sind richtige Schnittstellenschreiber...

Wie z.B.: Feline XL

kannst aber auch mit Hyperterminal die Schnitsstelle ankucken...


----------

